# Ribs here tonight



## RPCookin (Apr 27, 2015)

Just put a rack of St. Louis style ribs on the grill with applewood chips for smoke.  Kinda breezy today so the grill is in the garage with the door open.  Just went out to for a temperature check - was a bit high at 275° so I turned down one of the two burners that are on under the chip pack.  That should bring it right back to 250° where I want it.

I'll post pics when it's done, but no taste-o-vision yet.


----------



## Cheryl J (Apr 27, 2015)

Sounds really good, RP!  Looking forward to seeing your pics.  

I've really got a hankerin' for some ribs...


----------



## GA Home Cook (Apr 28, 2015)

RP - do you do the 3-2-1 method.  (3 hours at 222-250 with only rub, 2 hours wrapped in foil with liquid -  Apple Juice, and then 1 hour open and lacquer with sauce)?  I did my first set this way the other day on my charcoal grill and they came out a little chewy.  Good - but chewy -  not "fall off the bone" tender.


----------



## RPCookin (Apr 28, 2015)

GA Home Cook said:


> RP - do you do the 3-2-1 method.  (3 hours at 222-250 with only rub, 2 hours wrapped in foil with liquid -  Apple Juice, and then 1 hour open and lacquer with sauce)?  I did my first set this way the other day on my charcoal grill and they came out a little chewy.  Good - but chewy -  not "fall off the bone" tender.



Nope.  This rack I did about 4 hours without touching anything except to change out the chip packet a couple of times, then sauced and left for another 45 minutes.  They were tender and juicy and delicious - very meaty.  I've never done the wrap step for St. Louis style like these or for baby backs.  

This was the first batch of ribs I've made on this grill (DynaGlo 5 burner gas grill), so I'm still learning how it cooks.  I didn't  get as much smoke on them as I wanted.  I have to make a small modification on the grill hood to get that.  It allows too much circulation - doesn't contain the smoke well enough.  That's easy to fix though.

No photos though after all... they were all pretty bad - not worth posting.  

The ribs were great though.


----------



## roadfix (Apr 28, 2015)

Most people find 2 hours in the foil to be a bit too long.   3-2-1 is a good guidline to begin with for spares.    I don't use foil and I like my cooker temps around 300-325F.


----------

